# I must be cursed by 10! PEW × Agouti babies.



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

My mice seem to like the number 10, 10 were born yesterday to my female PEW and male Agouti Jasper. All have dark eyes! Not one PEW. Can't wait to post pics in a few days.


----------

